# *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا    وكل



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2009)

**** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا    وكل*

*** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***




الحل لخطية العادة السرية



هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا 


وكل واحد فشل يبقى اكيد معملش اللى هنقولوا دلوقتى . عشان كدا بنعمة ربنا اتمنى انك تعطى اهتمام لكل نقطة هنكتبها وتحاول بكل جهدك انك تنفذها كلها لو فعلا عايز تحيا فى طهارة وعفة وتتخلص من عبودية العادة السرية . 




بعتذر عن طول الموضوع لكن بالفعل كل كلمة فيه هتفيدك جدا بأذن ربنا 




احنا طبعا محتاجين نعمل حاجتين اساسيتين للحل : 



1. حلول سلبية ( البعد عن مجال الخطية ) 



2. حلول إيجابية ( الوقاية الأيجابية )





الحلول السلبية 
بتتلخص فى انك تبعد عن هذه العادة تماما وما يثيرك نحوها



أما الحلول الأيجابية
هى الحياه فى جو روحى كامل يعطيك مناعة اذا إشتدت عليك الحرب عشان تكون عندك المقدرة للمقاومة ولذلك حلنا الأول والأخير هو ربنا فقط
معظم اللى فشلوا انهم يتخلصوا منها كان جهادهم عبارة عن انهم يبعدوا عنها فترة وعن اى اثارة ولكن من غير ما يقربوا لربنا .



يعنى كانوا عايزين يرجعوا لربنا من غير ما يكونوا مع ربنا .... !!! بمعنى برده . انهم كانوا بعيدين عن الجو الروحى وقريبين من جو العالم وبالتالى مكنش عندهم اى مناعة للمقاومة يعنى لما يجى الشيطان يحاربهم كانوا يسقطوا مع اول حرب دى كده اول حاجة ممكن تستفيد منها ... انك عشان ترجع لربنا وتتوب لازم تكون مع ربنا بس ومتسبش اى حتة من قلبك للعالم 



لو استوعبت بقى النقطة دى كويس يبقى عندنا كده خطين هنمشى فيهم مع بعض



أولا : الحلول السلبية :
فى علاجنا السلبى اكيد فيه فى حياتك دلوقتى حاجات كتير مرتبطة بالخطية وعشان كدا لازم نبدا كل شئ من جديد يعنى مينفعش نرقع الثوب القديم برقع جديدة .



إما اننا نعمل ثوب جديد من الأول او يبقى مالوش لازمة تعبك :



1. إيميلك مثلا ربما بيجيلك عليه إيميلات جنسية . لازم تلغيه خالص وتعمل واحد جديد مهما كان الأيميل مهم عندك وعليه حاجات مهمة مش هتكون اهم من أبديتك . 



2. خط تليفونك ربما يكون عليه بعض الأشخاص اللى بيكلموك عليه وبيجروك للخطية . لازم ترميه واشترى خط جديد محدش يعرفه منهم . وبردوا مهما كان الأشخاص اللى متسجلين عليه مهمين أكيد مش اهم من السما . 




3. جهاز موبايلك نفسه لو عليه اى حاجة جنسية . فرمت الكارت كله وشيل منه الخطية 




4. أحفظ حواسك تماما وخصوصا لو كنت فى الشارع . احفظ نظرك ومتبصش على اى بنت ماشية فى الشارع . امشى فى الشارع وكأن محدش فى الشارع غيرك انت وبس



5. الأنترنت نفسه لو كان بيعثرك بمواقع جنسية ابعد نفسك عنها تماما ومتفتحش اى موقع منها وقلل جلوسك قدام الكمبيوتر والأنترنت طالما مش بيفيد عملك او دراستك لآن زيادة استخدامك للأنترنت بدون هدف ولمجرد التسلية هيكون سبب لسقوطك



6. هارد الكمبيوتر بتاعك لو عليه اى افلام او صور جنسية امسحها فورا ومتخليش أى اثر للخطية قدامك . اتخلص من اى شئ ممكن يعثرك .



7. ابعد كمان عن السهر بليل قدام الكمبيوتر والأنترنت عشان الليل بالنسبالك معثر فى الوقت ده يعنى ضرورى تنام بدرى وتصحى بدرى عشان طول ما انت فى النور والشمس افكار الشهوة بتكون قليلة عليك



8. لو كنت بتفتح القمر الصناعى وتتفرج على اى قناه جنسية . امسحها خالص من على القمر عشان لو ضعفت متلاقيش حاجة تساعدك على الخطية بسهولة قدامك 



9. أصحابك نفسهم اللى معاك فى الجامعة او المدرسة او العمل لو كانوا بيعثروك بأحاديثهم النجسة او نكتهم السخيفة اقطعهم نهائى من حياتك مهما كانت اهميتهم فى حياتك . لأن أصحابك دول هما اللى ربنا قال عنهم الايه دى 


" فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و ألقها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم ( مت 5 : 29 ) "



10. الأفكار النجسة لو حاربتك إياك ان تجارى هذا الفكر الدنس عشان لو تحاورت معاه هتضعف قدامه وبالتاكيد هيجرك فى النهاية للخطية



11. الوقت اللى قاعد فيه لوحدك ومش بتعمل فيه حاجة معينة إما ان تشغله بشئ روحى او تشوف حد تقعد معاه . لأنك لو كنت لوحدك ومش بتعمل حاجة يبقى الشيطان هيتسلى عليك والعقل الفاضى معمل للشيطان




12. عدم الأفراط فى اكل اللحوم والدهون والبعد عن الأطعمة الحريفة والتوابل ( الشطة ) .




13. لا تعطى لجسدك راحة فوق اللازم ولا تكثر فى النوم بطريقة زائدة . ولا تذهب لسريرك للنوم وانت تشعر انك غير محتاج للنوم . 



14. من أهم النقط فى كل اللى قلناه ده هى النقطة دى .... أنك مهم جدا تبعد خالص عن جو العالم .



" لآن العالم كله وضع فى الشرير والجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وليس من يعمل الصلاح ولا واحد "



وانا قصدى بجو العالم ( الأفلام والمسرحيات والأغانى والكليبات والبرامج الهيفة اللى تضيعلك وقتك على الفاضى والمجلات الفنية وووووو...... ) الحاجات دى كلها مفهاش أى استفادة ليك بل بالعكس كلها عثرات وبتفضل تترسب فى عقلك الباطن من غير ما تشعر واول لما تشتد عليك الحرب تقوم تطلع عليك وتضعفك لحد ما تسقطك . لأن معروف ان الأمر الذى لا يفيد روحيا فهو يهدم .



دى بعض النقاط السلبية فى حياتك واللى هدفنا منها انك تبعد تماما عن أى اثارة تجرك فى النهاية للعادة السرية . يعنى بأختصار لو قدرت تعالج نفسك سلبيا من خلال هذه النقاط هتقدر تكمل فى المعالجة الأيجابية اللى هنتكلم عليها دلوقتى ودى الأهم .




ثانيا : الحلول الأيجابية :




اما المعالجة الأيجابية فهى معروفة وهى الحياه فى جو روحى كامل بعيد تماما عن هذا العالم الشرير :



أهم حاجة تبدا بيها انك تدخل الاوضة بتاعتك وتقفل باباها وتقف قدام ربنا تكلمه بكل صراحة عن ضعفاتك وتقوله انا نفسى أرجعلك يارب وأبقى كويس وارضيك وافرح قلبك . انا يارب مش بخونك لما بعمل الخطية لكن انا ضعيف وبعملها غصب عنى . بعملها عشان هى مسيطرة عليا مش عشان انا بحبها ....
(( صلى لربنا بكل حاجة انت حاسسها ......))



وبعد لما تصلى جاهد لتنفيذ هذه النقاط :




1. لازم اب اعترافك يحددلك قانون صلاة يومى من الأجبية ولازم تلتزم به امام الله واب اعترافك واليوم اللى تخالف فيه القانون ده ولم تتممه كاملا يعتبر عليك خطية ويجب ان تعترف بيها. 



لازم تفهم ان اهم حاجة فى الحياه الروحية هى الصلاة ومفيش جهاد اعظم منها . هى الفضيلة الوحيدة اللى بتربطك بربنا . وصدقنى لو تعودت الوقوف امام الله فى الصلاة هتخجل من انك تعمل الخطية .



أبدأ بقانون بسيط لكن لازم تبدأ ويكون لك قانون صلاة تنمو فيه مع الأيام. " صلوا لكي لا تدخلوا في تجربة ( لو 22 : 40 )



2. الأنتظام على الأعتراف على الأقل مرة شهريا وعايز اقولك حاجة مهمة . انك لازم تعترف بكل شئ صغير وكبير وتثق ان كل خطية انت بتعترف بيها قدام ابونا فى نفس اللحظة دى شيطان الخطية دى بيتحرق وبتتحرر منها لكن اى خطية انت هتخجل تعترف بيها هتفضل مستعبد ليها .



"ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم ( 1يو 1 : 9 ) "



3.التناول مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل . التناول نعمة لا تقدر بمال وكل يوم موجودة قدامنا على المذبح خلاص لنفوسنا وارواحنا وأجسادنا " من ياكل جسدي و يشرب دمي فله حياة ابدية و انا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير ( يو 6 : 54 



4. قراءة الكتاب المقدس بصفة يومية وبأنتظام وبترتيب فى القراءات وليس قراءات عشوائية . وتحويل هذا الكتاب إلى حياه . على الأقل تاخد ايه كل يوم من قراءاتك وتحفظها وتحاول تطبيقها . وياريت كمان لو استعنت بتفاسير فى اى جزء تقراه عشان القرأه بتفاسير بتكون أعمق واقوى " هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة ( هو 4 : 6 



5. القراءات الروحية مهمة جدا وخصوصا فى سير القديسين والشهداء وخصوصا القديسات والشهيدات عشان تقدر تعرف وتدرك ان فى نساء كتير عاشوا الطهارة وعشان تساعد افكارك اللى تلوثت بالمناظر الجنسية ان المرأه مش مخلوقة للجنس لكنها قدرت تبقى قديسة وشهيدة . " لهذا تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب و لا قوة الله ( مر 12 : 24 ) "



6. القراءة عن الأبدية والدينونة فأن الذى لا تربطه المحبة بالله قد يربطه به الخوف . وان كان الخوف درجة أقل ولكنه يصلح ان يكون فى موضوعنا هذا كدرجة إبتداء " رأس(بداءة) الحكمة مخافه الرب (مز 111: 10 ) " أقرأ عن الملكوت والموت والدينونة وعقوبة الأشرار أقرأ عن النفس ومصيرها وحالتها فى مكان انتظارها . واحضر الجنازات وسير فى مواكب الموتى وعزى أسر المنتقلين .. والأثر العميق الذى يتركه فى نفسك كل ده لا تضيعه سريعا وانما استغله لتجلس إلى نفسك وتفكر فى مصيرك وتعمل أعمال تليق بالتوبة . 



7. اتفرج على افلام دينية كتير . سير القديسين والأفلام هتزرع فيك شهوة للحياه المقدسة والعيشة زى القديسين . عايز اقولك ان الأفلام دى جميلة جدا وبتوصلك حاجات مهمة مش ممكن تعرفها عن القديسين غير لو شفت افلامهم ... كمان فايدة الأفلام الدينية انها هتغنيك وتحل مكان أفلام السينما الهيفة بتاعت اليومين دول . " انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم ( عب 13 : 7 ) "



8. الألتزام بكل صيامات الكنيسة طوال السنة . وتأكد ان الأيام اللى هتكون صايم فيها دى هيا اقوى فترة روحية هتكون ليك لأن الصوم ده ذبيحة حب لربنا . وخد بالك ان الصيام لازم يكون فيه فترة انقطاع عشان الصوم من غير أنقطاع ميبقاش صوم . " ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل ما يخرج من فم الرب يحيا الانسان ( تث 8 : 3 ) "



9. واظب على حضور اجتماعات فى الكنيسة سواء اجتماع شباب او اجتماع عام لآنك هتسمع فيها كلام ربنا وهتشترك فى مسابقات تشغل وقت كتير عندك وهتتعرف على اصدقاء من الكنيسة ناس كويسين يساعدوك انك تلاقى أصدقاء حقيقين ويقربوك لربنا اكتر. " لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم ( مت 18 : 20 )



10. حاول تشترك فى اى خدمة بسيطة فى الكنيسة على الأقل فى البداية لو مش متعود على الخدمة . شوف خدمة مثلا مواعيدها مرة فى الأسبوع . بس لازم تخدم عشان تخرج من القوقعة اللى انت عايشة فيها دى . " وحيث اكون انا هناك ايضا يكون خادمي ( يو 12 : 26 ) "



11. أهتم انك دايما تشغل ترانيم فى البيت والحان ومزامير عشان دى بتطرد الشياطين من البيت بدل ما تشغل الأغانى اللى ممكن تزرع فيك افكار تضرك وتدخلك الشياطين . ثق انك طول ما انت بتعيش نفسك فى اى حاجة تبع العالم يبقى الشيطان موجود معاك وشغال .



12. التأمل أمام ايقونة لصليب رب المجد يسوع المسيح . ضع صورة كبيرة فى حجرتك للسيد المسيح وهو على الصليب وتأمل فيها وكيف تحمل الأهانة والتعيير والصلب لكى يعطيك حياه نقية جديدة وانت بجهلك لوثتها " مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا ( اش 53 : 5 ) "



13. اخر حاجة هقولهالك ودى اهم حاجة بقى اللى بيها هتقدر تحافظ على كل جهادك الروحى فى النقط السابقة . انك لما تقرر التوبة والرجوع أكيد الشيطان مش هيسيبك خالص وهيفضل يحاربك ويفكرك بالخطية ولذتها عشان ترجع تانى ويوقعك .. فعشان بقى تقاوم الحرب دى من اولها وتتغلب عليها فى البداية لآنك لو سبت نفسك للفكر يستمر معاك نهايتك هتكون السقوط ..



ولذلك هقولك نصائح الشيخ الروحانى القديس يوحنا سابا عن كيفية محاربة شيطان افكار النجاسة والشهوة من بدايتها عشان تقدر تنتصر :



اول لما تحس ان الشيطان بدأ يفكرك باى خطية ترسم نفسك بعلامة الصليب كتير وانت بتردد بأسم الصليب باسم الصليب باسم الصليب كتير وكذا مرة تقولها
وترسم علامة الصليب كمان على الأربع اركان الحجرة اللى انت قاعد فيها ولازم تثق انك وانت بتعمل كده الشياطين اللى حواليك بتتحرق بالنار من علامة الصليب الى بترسمها وكتير من اباء البرية كان ربنا بيفتح عيونهم ويخليهم يشوفوا الشياطين وهى بتتحرق بالنار لما بيرسموا علامة الصليب عليهم
واثناء محاربتك للشياطين دول وانت بترسم علامة الصليب على نفسك وعلى الحجرة بأستمرار فى ثلاثة اشخاص لازم تنادى عليهم عشان يلحقوك وتتشفع بيهم



التلاتة دول : الملاك ميخائيل والشهيدة مارينا والشهيدة يوستينا




التلاتة العمالقة دول بالذات كل الشياطين بتترعب بس من مجرد ذكر اساميهم عشان كان ليهم مواجهات مباشرة مع الشياطين وسحقوهم فيها وخصوصا قوى الملاك ميخائيل مرعب الشياطين.




وتأكد ان اول لما تنادى عليهم هيجوا فى لحظتها ويربطوا كل الشياطين اللى بتحاربك ويولعوا فيهم بالنار ويساندوك . 



كمان تردد اسم ربنا يسوع كتير (( ياربى يسوع ارحمنى انا الخاطي – ياربى يسوع اعنى انا الخاطي – ياربى يسوع انقذنى انا الخاطي ........... ))



ومهم انك تسكب نفسك لربنا فى الصلاة وتطلب منه بلجاجة انه يرحمك ويرفع عنك عشان انت ضعيف محتاج معونتة وقوتة تسندك



عايز انبهك لحاجة مهمة كمان ..... انك كنت أبن للشيطان ودلوقتى انت عايز تكون ابن لربنا



ومش ممكن الشيطان هيسيب تعبه الفترة اللى فاتت دى كلها يضيع كده بسهولة لما تتوب وتبعد عن طريقه الدنس




عشان كده الحرب الفترة الأولى دى هتكون عنيفة عليك . وانا مش بخوفك بالعكس انا بقولك عشان تحضر نفسك كويس للحرب واقرأ الموضوع ده كذا مرة وركز فى نقاطه وخصوصا نصايح القديس يوحنا سابا عشان لو التزمت بيها هتحافظ على حاجات كتير قوى




انا عارف ان كلامى صعب ومش سهل يتنفذ وعارف انك بتعمل الخطية غصب عنك عشان نفسك تعمل الصح ومش قادر .. لكن ثق اننا بانفسنا ضعاف جدا لكن طالما بندخل ربنا معانا فى كل حرب وبنادى عليه ونستغيث به أكيد مش هيسبنا نسقط لأننا ولاده .



خليك فى جهادك واثبت فيه إلى ان تنتشلك يد الله ... وثق ان ربنا شايف كل حاجة وكل جهاد بتعمله من اجله وهو حافظه عنده ومش ناسيه وهيكافئك عليه .



لكن لو حصل وانت فى طريق جهادك وسقطت إياك نهائى من اليأس لا تيأس ابدا فى جهادك مهما بدت الحرب صعبة عليك



انا عايزك وانت فى عز ضعفك وانت لسه عامل العادة السرية دلوقتى تقف تصلى لربنا.. صدقنى دة اكتر وقت ربنا يستجيب فية. عارف لية ؟؟؟ 




لان شيطان اليأس اللى هو اعظم شيطان فى الشياطين كلهم . مش بيجى للانسان غير بعد ما يقع ويغلط وانت لما تقف تصلى بعد الخطية على طول بتهزم اقوى شيطان ممكن يسيطر عليك ومش بس كدة دة انت بتاخد اكليل كمان بصلاتك لربنا وهو




((أكليل الرجاء)) شوفت ربنا دة حنين قد ايه .. الواحد يبقى لسة جارحه بخطيتة لكن مجرد انة يجى يكلمة.. ربنا يديله اكليل على طول .



وإياك ان شيطان اليأس يزرع فيك افكار انك إزاى يكون لك وش تقف قدام ربنا وانت لسه عامل الخطية واهانته . لازم تفهم ان ربنا مش بشر زينا عشان لما تغلط فيه ميعبركش تانى لكنه أب حنون بيحب ولاده ولو ولاده غلطوا فيه بيستنى يرجعوا يتأسفولوا مش ينفصلوا عنه خالص 




وعلى فكرة الكلام اللى بقولهولك دة مكتوب فى قصة فى كتاب(بستان الرهبان) كانت قصة راهب متوحد فى مغارة وكل يومين تلاتة يجيلة الشيطان فى هيئة امرأة جميلة ويغريه ويوقعة فى الزنا وبعد ما الشيطان يسيبة ويمشى ...




الراهب يركع ويصلى لربنا ويبكى بالدموع وكان فعلا بيقدم توبة حقيقية عشان ربنا يساعده وكان الراهب ده يقول للشيطان لما يسيبه 



(( انت بتضرب بسلاح الزنا والنجاسة وانا بضرب بسلاح الرجاء فى رحمة ربنا لحد لما نشوف مين اللى هيكسب فى الأخر .. نجاستك ولا رحمة ربنا ))



لكن بعد يومين يجيلة تانى الشيطان و يوقعة فى الزنا بسبب ضعفة ولما الشيطان يمشى ... الراهب يقف يصلى ويبكى بعد الشيطان مايخرج.. فضل على الحال دة 17 سنة .. تخيل !!! وبعد 17 سنة ظهر الشيطان للراهب دة على هيئتة الحقيقية السودا البشعة وقالة 



(( انت اية يا أخى ... مش عايز تيأس من خلاص نفسك. انا خلاص قررت اسيبك لانى لو استمريت معاك اكتر من كدة هديلك اكليل الرجاء بدل ما كنت جاى اخد منك اكليل ابديتك )) ومن بعدها ربنا رفع عنه الحرب دى وعاش فى قمة الطهارة والعفة إلى ان تنيح بسلام .




+ معلومة



مهمة وأخيرة لازم تكون واثق فيها أثناء حربك وجهادك ان فى ملايكة وقديسين كثيرين يتشفعون ويصلون لك دون ان تطلب منهم لآن كل ما يشغل السمائيين هو ان الأرضيين يخلصوا " فقال لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم ( 2مل 6 : 16 ) "



+ جهز نفسك من دلوقتى وقدس أفكارك وأعضائك حتى تستحق ان تلبس الثياب البيض وتضرب بقيثارة الروح وترنم الترنيمة الجديدة أمام عرش النعمة مع كل القديسين اللى سبقونا للسما تلك الترنيمة التى قال عنها يوحنا الحبيب أنه لم يستطع احد ان يتعلمها إلا " الذين لم يتنجسوا مع النساء لانهم اطهار ، هؤلاء هم الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب ( رؤ 14 : 4 ) "



بتمنى تستفيد بكل حرف فى الموضوع ده عشان ده فيه خلاص نفسك وعايزك تثق ان اللى كاتبلك الكلام ده ربنا بنفسه هو اللى بعتهولك انت شخصيا .
ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك ويعوضك فى ملكوته
​​


منقول​


----------



## zama (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

فى البداية أشكرك جداً ..

الموضوع قوى جداً وصادم ..

معلوماتى العلمية عن العادة السرية للشباب أنها " الطاقة المبذولة لتكوين 1 سم  من السائل المنوى تكفى لتجديد 15 سم من الدورة الموية " ..

إلى جانب أن تلك العادة تُدمر أجساد الشباب ويظهر أثرها السلبى بمفصل الركبة والكوع وتؤدى لتأكل بعض الغضاريف ..

بالفعل هى عادة مدمرة ..

الحقيقة الحل الأمثل فى وجهة نظرى لجانب الحلول المطروحة من قِبل حضرتك  الرياضة عموماً وبالأخص السباحة ورياضة الجرى وكمال الأجسام  لأنها رياضات تستهلك أى طاقة زيادة وبالتالى لا يوجد مجال لهذه العادة ..

احفظ نظرك ومتبصش على اى بنت ماشية فى الشارع

أنا برأيئ إن الشاب المتواجد بالشارع مش من حقه أساسا أنه يجرح خصوصيات الناس فى الشارع حتى ولو بنظرة 

لأن النظر للبنات فى الشارع أو غير الشارع تصرف غير أخلاقى ..

*الحقيقة وجود هدف فى حياتك سواء فى دراستك أو عملك أو حياتك بجد هيشغل ليك وقتك وهتقدر تنمى وزنتك ..*

فى النهاية أحب أشكرك جداً على الموضوع الهادف جداً والمفيد ..

أشكرك أيضاً على طريقة عرض الموضوع بشكل عملى منطقى وجامع شامل لكل وسائل العلاج فى نفس الوقت ..

ويستحق أعلى تقييم ..


----------



## just member (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

*"احفظ عيناك لئلا يمتلئ قلبك اشباحا خفية"*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

*نو كمنت المموضوع وافى جدا ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

*موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## توتووتوته (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

نو كومينت


----------



## koola (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: *** كيف تتخلص من خطية العادة السرية ***     الحل لخطية العادة السرية    هى بالفعل مشكلة متعبة لشباب كتير . وكتير حاولوا يتخلصوا منها لكن فشلوا*

بصراحه الموضوع غايه في الروعه و أتمنى من المشرفين ان الموضوع يثبت في المنتدى
و أحب اوضح حاجه:
ان العاده السريه ضررها الجسماني مش كبير زي ما الناس فاكره لأنها مش بتعمل اكت من احتقان في البروستاتا و بتستهلك طاقه الجسم و عايز اقول كمان ان اضرارها النفسيه هي الي تستحق الاهتمام لأنها بتصيب الانسان بحاله من اليأس و الانعزاليه و صغر النفس و أحتقار الذات و بتخلق منه انسان سلبي غير فعال غير واثق في نفسه و هذا يحدث بالتدريج دون ان يشعر الانسان
العاده السريه هي ضربه شيطان لهذا الجيل و هي اختبار مهم في حياه كثير من الشباب و أتمنى ان كل شاب بنعمه ربنا يقدر يتغلب على هذه العاده و ربنا يدينا معونه كلنا.


----------

